# Reassembled my grill...



## jirwinftw (Jul 20, 2007)

I have recently taken apart the grill assembly and have put it into a countertop in the backyard.  the problem i am having is i had to move the controls to the side of the bbq pit instead of in the housing it was apart of.  I was wondering if anyone has some advice in the line of extending the 'venturis' (?) that allow gas to go from the on/off valve to the burners.  I need venturis that are flexible and about 2' in length.  I couldn't find any at the hardware stores, and online i could only find venturi's that are not flexible.  

thanks,
josh


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to DC. 

I don't have a gas grill, but maybe you should check with a propane gas dealer that also sells grills to see if such a part exist. Also the manufacturer of your grill may be of help. Obviously, when altering gas appliances, the primary concern should be saftey! 

Have fun & be careful!

Again, Welcome!!


----------



## KitchenSally (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Josh,

I just did the very same thing.  I got my new plate w/flexible venturi tubes at Rona.  Imagine Home Depot would have the same.  

Note that at first it looked like the new unit was not going to reach but we moved the whole unit forward and fiddled with it a bit and it worked out great.


----------

